# Slat demo turns deadly



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 25, 2015)

Silat display at wedding turns bloody after man is stabbed to death with keris

Horrifying accident.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry, the title should read Silat. Freaking autocorrect.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 26, 2015)

I bet they are re thinking demos with sharp knives.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2015)

Horrible accident and the repercussions will be felt in that family for a long time.  My thoughts and prayers go out to them!


----------



## JP3 (Dec 26, 2015)

Live blades... 17 year olds... bet they are re-thinking that, too.


----------

